# first fish



## jjwin98 (Dec 17, 2006)

ok i have a 75 gal fowlr about 20lbs of rock (i know that is not enough i will keep adding as i can) the tank has cycled now and running good for about 2 weeks i would like to get another fish (have 1 damsel now and about 10 crabs)should i go with a clown or gobiesi heard they were good for the tank (i don`t know why though)or something else.
all the help has been great soo far 
thanks jeff


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

If you have not decided between a clown and a goby y dont you get a clown goby :lol:............sorry. Mayby you should do a agressive fish only in that large tank! like a eel. maybe you could buy that thousand dollar dragon eel in the diver den section of live aquaria so i will stop drooling over it. Or maybe you could go semi agressive like a lionfish,puffer,trigger,tang,ect


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the clowns. I wouldnt press a goby yet, as the tank is still young.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd look for interesting fish like a tang or dwarf angel. Both can be difficult so you will need to asssess how far you've come along in the hobby first. I'm really fond of frogfish and you might like one in a 75g. A small snowflake eel might be nice. cardinals make great fish for a 75g. 

TR I can get you a Japanese dragon eel for $600. They tend to sell for $2,000. LMK. That'll make your order big enough and we can get your skimmer to.


----------



## jjwin98 (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for all the info and opinions


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

If your tank has cycled they you sould be able to go get any hardy type fish with no problems. Maybe even so more advance fish.

My clowns did great in my tank and I put them in right after it cycled.
I also added regal tang, yellow tang and 2 clowns right after cycle. I had no problems with any all still look great a year later.

but you need to check you water quality. make sure it is good. I know that when the pros get the time to answer your question they will want to know your water parameters.

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just like Rogergolf66 said can we get your water parameters. You dont want to just go out and buy all the fish at once that you want. That could pollute your system bio load. What you want to do is add 1 fish at a time to let the system get use to the extra depris the new fish will produce.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

''TR I can get you a Japanese dragon eel for $600. They tend to sell for $2,000. LMK. That'll make your order big enough and we can get your skimmer to.''
WHAT!! Are you saying you wanna buy me a dragon eel? I must be misunderstanding you, maybe your saying you could get him the dragon eel and that would make my order large enuff.
Ps mike does that wholesale thing have any other stuff i might be interesed in? i still need a lot of stuff(glass hood,powerheads,salt,sand,and that stuff.


----------

